# Intro...



## IlikePi (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to stop in to introduce myself. I think I have been lurking enough. I love looking at the FOTDs although I did not know what that stood for until I asked my sister!!!

So just wanted to stop in and say hello to all!!! Oh and...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Septemba (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome IlikePi! I hope you love it here, I think you will!


----------



## raffleesso (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello


----------



## IlikePi (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all...thanks for the welcomes!!!


----------



## Dana72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------

